# Synapse Disc Frame problem?



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

spent about 6 hours setting up the new rain bike - only to find that the rear wheel does not point straight ahead. The front of the wheel near the seat tube is about 2-3mm closer to the right chain stay than the left side. If anyone else has a Synapse Aluminum Disc frame, can you please check if yours is the same?

Thanks.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Installing wheels on my CAADX.... It's prone to the same thing. Very finicky

My specialized.... Never had issues with the dropouts.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I had my rear wheel off over a dozen times fitting fenders and had it misalign a few times. Put your body weight on the seat with the skewer loosened, and while keeping your weight there, clamp the skewer down. If it doesn't pop into place check to make sure you don't have the DS head blocked from settling in by the DR or the NDS skewer clamp blocked by a fender washer which is close proximity.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Srode said:


> I had my rear wheel off over a dozen times fitting fenders and had it misalign a few times. Put your body weight on the seat with the skewer loosened, and while keeping your weight there, clamp the skewer down. If it doesn't pop into place check to make sure you don't have the DS head blocked from settling in by the DR or the NDS skewer clamp blocked by a fender washer which is close proximity.


Tried these - they are not the problem - the fender mounts on the Synapse Disc frame are far away from the dropouts. Definitely a frame problem - lets see what the shop says...


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

s2ktaxi said:


> Tried these - they are not the problem - the fender mounts on the Synapse Disc frame are far away from the dropouts. Definitely a frame problem - lets see what the shop says...


The rear fender mounts are close enough force me to be picky where I position the skewer clamp, but I have some fairly large washers the fender stays too.


----------

